# Mass plan



## gilly (May 30, 2005)

Hi all, thought i would run my mass plan for the next 4 months by you all for comment and opinions ,a little about current stats i am around 205lbs at i would guestimate 12-13% bodyfat at 5ft 8 i currently train 4 days per week with weights split routine 1 bodypart worked each week ,Mon,Wed,Fri and Sun and include 40 mins cardio 3 x per week on my on my non weight days before breakfast,i need to do this as i am an endomorph bodytype and also its good for overall health,i have used a few AAS cycles over the past 5 years.I am currently off cycle for the next 7 weeks so it would be 10 weeks total including PCT which i have a further 2 weeks to run.From tomorrow i will use 50mcg IGF post workout for the next 5 weeks i do feel the benefits in recovery and muscle fullness using igf.Anyway here is the food plan and proposed AAS cycle plan.

I for the mass plan of attack am largely using the Dave Palumbo method for gaining mass the macros being as follows

Carbs 1-1.5 grams lb bodyweight

Protein 1.5-2 grams lb bodyweight

Fats .75 grams lb bodyweight

Breakfast

5 Whole Omega 3 eggs

1 Granary toast

50 grams Oats in water

Meal 2

50 gram Whey protein

2 Oatabix-made in a shake with water

Lunch

200grams Chicken breast-300grams non training days

30 gram nuts-Cashew or Almonds

40 gram Basmalti brown rice (uncooked weight)

Brocolli

Mid afternoon

5 whole Omega 3 eggs

2 Oatabix

Pre-workout

50 gram Whey Isolate

50 gram carbs-Vitargo

CEE

5.00pm-Workout#

Post workout

50 gram Whey Isolate

50 gram carbs-Vitargo

CEE

glutamine

BCAA

Dinner

200gram Steak or Fish-300 gram non training days

Salad with 2 tablespoons of oil and vinegar

1 Baked potatoe

Supper

2 scoops Pro peptide

1 1/2 tablespoons natty peanut butter

3 litres of water a day at least.

This should work out non training days Carbs 200g Protein 300g Fats 150g

Total cals-3350

training days Carbs 300g Protein 300g Fats 150g

Total cals-3750

I will follow this plan 6 days per week and have a few treats on a Saturday

Saturday food plan

Breakfast after Cardio

4 Pancakes with maple syrup

2 Granery Toast-5 egg whites ,4 turkey bacon

Meal 2

2 Pro flapjacks

Lunch

4 Granery bread-Deli meat salad-sandwiches

Fruit

Meal 4

4 Oatabix

2 scoops Whey protein

Dinner

Junk meal

Supper

2 scoops pro peptide

50 gram oats

Hear is the plan of my next cycle which will start in 7 weeks

Week 1-6

Test E 250mg EOD

EQ 100mg EOD

npp 100mg EOD

Week 7-12

Sust 250mg EOD

EQ 100mg EOD

Masteron 100mg EOD-(I find i do well with Masteron bulking or cutting).

Letro will be run as required probably 1.5mg EOD

Liv 52 also throughout

PCT will start 3 weeks after last Sust shot

I follow Dave Palumbo`s protocol

HCG 1500iu for 5 shots every 3rd day

Then 100MG Clomid for 3 weeks

From start to finish PCT Arimadex 1mg EOD

I am hoping with this plan to keep the bodyfat in check and gain around 6lbs of muscle in the next 4 months.....Well now over to you guys for comments.....


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

ok

some good points but i would drop protein and up carbs or at least up carbs

IMO 100g fats with 400g of carbs looks better and 250 of protein to start with depending on how you handle carbs


----------



## gilly (May 30, 2005)

Thanks TT for your valued imput,taken on board your comments .....Would the 400grams of carbs also be on non weight training days?And where would you suggest the food arrangments change in the plan.....Also just to clarify i am an endomorph body type that does put on bodyfat fairly easily ......


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

if you are an 'endo' your treat day is a bad idea

'endos' and carbs are not enemies, sh1t, and to many calories are


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

As a complete and utter Endo myself I have to agree with Toxic. Also I'd very seriously consider dropping bread, white potato and oatabix in favour of better quality carbs. Something like pitta breads, sweet potatos and blended oats would be an easy swap out.

I allow myself 2 cheat meals per week - I suspect a whole day is a bad idea.


----------



## gilly (May 30, 2005)

Thanks guys ,will drop the cheat day to a couple of treat meals on the Saturday also will swap carb options..........


----------

